# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Love Poems

## TiLoNcE

*Daydream*


Whenever I day dream,
and day dream I do,
in my secret garden,
I day dream of you.

I day dream of you,
in a faraway land;
embracing me tight
and holding my hand.

Holding my hand,
and touching my face.
Just you and me,
in this peaceful place.

In this peaceful place
a pristine river flows.
Where the unicorns run,
a breeze always blows.

A breeze always blows
and sings of a song;
our love in a place
where you're never gone.

Where you're never gone
is as it would seem,
from dusk until dawn,
whenever I day dream.

And whenever I day dream,
and day dream I do,
in my secret garden,
I day dream of you

----------


## TiLoNcE

*If...*

If you are a flower
I am your smell.

If you are the sky
I am your moon.

If you are a bee
I am your wing.

If you are a tree
I am your fruit.

If you are the rain
I am your drop.

If you are the grass
I am your freshness.

If you are a mountain
I am your river.

If you are the rainbow
I am your colour.

If you are the fire
I am your wood.

If you are the sea
I am your water.

If you are the sun
I am your light.

If you are my dream
I am your imagination.

If you are a dove
I am your messenger.

If you are a cake
I am your chocolate.

If you are the seashore
I am your sand and shells.

If you are the clock
I am your time.

And all because I love you

----------


## TiLoNcE

*Because Of You*


Because of you
my world is now whole,
Because of you 
love lives in my soul
Because of you
I have laughter in my eyes,
Because of you 
I am no longer afraid of good-byes.
You are my pillar
my stone of strength,
With me through all seasons
and great times of length.
My love for you is pure
boundless through space and time,
it grows stronger everyday
with the knowledge that you'll always be mine.
At the altar
I will joyously say 'I do',
for I have it all now
and it's all because of you

----------


## TiLoNcE

*There are a dime a dozen...
Then there is one in a million...
But baby, you are once in a lifetime*

----------


## TiLoNcE

*Will you ever?*

I don't think you will
ever fully understand
how you've touched my life
and made me who I am.

I don't think you could ever know
just how truly special you are
that even on the darkest nights
you are my brightest star.

I don't think you will ever fully comprehend
how you've made my dreams come true
or how you've opened my heart
to love and the wonders it can do.

You've allowed me to experience
something very hard to find
unconditional love that exists
in my body, soul, and mind.

I don't think you could ever feel
all the love I have to give
and I'm sure you'll never realize
you've been my will to live.

You are an amazing person
and without you I don't know where id be.
Having you in my life
completes and fulfills every part of me.

4 u *K. . . .*

----------


## TiLoNcE

....................................

Day by day
Night by night
Kiss by kiss
Touch by touch
Step by step
I fall in love
A love so incomprehensible
So vivid
So unique
So wild, that not even the reign of god could control
A passion so deep
A need so necessary
A want so strong
The universe would not handle
I love you today
Ill love you tomorrow
Ill love you forever

----------


## TiLoNcE

*I Asked God*

I asked God for a flower, he gave me a bouquet
I asked God for a minute, he gave me a day
I asked God for true love, he gave me that too
I asked for an angel and he gave me you.

----------


## TiLoNcE

_Sometimes at night, when I look to the sky,
I start thinking of you and then ask myself, why?
Why do I love you? I think and smile,
because I know the list could run on for miles.
The whisper of your voice, the warmth of your touch,
so many little things that make me love you so much.
The way you support me, and help with my emotions,
the way that you care and show such devotion.
The way that your kiss, fills me with desire,
and how you hold me with the warmth of a blazing fire.
The way your eyes shine when you look at me,
lost with you forever is were I want to be.
The way that I feel when you're by my side,
a sense of completion and overflowing pride.
The dreams that I dream, that all involve you,
the possibilities I see and the things we can do.
How you finish the puzzle that lies inside my heart,
how that deep in my soul, you are the most important part.
I could go on for days, telling of what I feel,
but all you really must know is my love for you is real._

----------


## TiLoNcE

*What I Love About You...*

The sparkle in your eye,
The warmth of your skin.
Your breath on my neck,
That quivers within.

The touch of your hand,
The smell of your hair.
The kindness in your smile,
That strength in your stare.

Your kiss on my lips,
Your body near mine.
The stroke of your touch,
That feeling inside.

The sound of your voice,
Compassion in your embrace.
The serenity in your stride,
The power in your face.

The calming of your presence,
The beating of your heart.
The promise of tomorrow,
That we may never part.

The beauty of your kiss,
and that magic in your touch.
It is for all these reasons and more,
Why I love you so much.

----------


## TiLoNcE

*How You Love Me*

You are the sun that always
seems to brighten up my day.
You are my shining star above,
perfect in every way.
No matter where I am, what I do,
or what I try to say,
One thing always stays with me -
how you love me in that way.

----------


## TiLoNcE

The love we have, sets my heart on fire
Your love and caring, I do desire
When I am with you, I feel no pain
You shine with sunlight, on a day of rain

I know our love, will always last
I love you more, with each day past
Without you here, I cannot be
For you my love, are part of me

----------


## TiLoNcE

*Thinking of you keeps me awake.
Dreaming of you keeps me asleep.
Being with you keeps me alive.*

----------


## TiLoNcE

*A Wish*

I lie on the ground,
and stare into space,
the stars start to move,
into the shape of your face.

I see you there now,
looking down at me,
with that cute little smile,
that I like to see.

You say "close your eyes",
"tell me what you see",
I see only two people,
just you and me.

We're walking the shoreline,
with our feet getting wet,
the horizon turns pink,
as the sun starts to set.

We make love through the night,
on that white sandy shore,
then I hold you while thinking,
I could want nothing more.

Oh I wish I could be,
in that one special place,
as I lie on the ground,
and I stare into space...

----------


## AuGuSt_

Tironce _Tr sapo ka aritur nr e postimeve 600 lol  :^xhan2

----------


## TiLoNcE

ahaha
lol
ehua sa her mi fshijn postimet,ca mkan inot muve,ca kan inot ata qe hapin temen ene bummmmm ke koshi  :@pp 
 i donte care ..jan vetem Numra  :^lulja3 
kur jom nqef knoj,.kur jom me nervi boj sherr,kur ndihem romantike shkruj ktu...
BTW e more mergjigjen e pytjeve??

LoNcJa-SyNi-VeT

----------


## TiLoNcE

*I've Often Wondered


I've often wondered 
what it would be like..
to be held in your arms. 
To feel your arms around me,
your heart palpitating next to mine,
beating, pounding.
I've often wondered
what it would be like...
to feel the touch of your hands
caressing my skin, my hair, my face. 
Being touched at just the right moment,
just the right place.
I've often wondered what it would be like...
to look into your eyes
and know exactly what you're thinking 
without saying a word, without even blinking.
I've often wondered what it would be like...
to touch your lips to mine,
to feel their warmth, 
to taste their sweetness,
to feel my body overcome with weakness. 
I've often wondered what it would be like...
to finally give in. 
To feel you inside me,
our bodies intertwined, moving rhythmically.
Our entities becoming one. 
Our emotions and passion taking over our souls 
until we finally explode,
leaving nothing undone.
I've often wondered what it would be like..
to lay in your arms in the afterglow our desire,
our bodies cooling down from their previous fire.
I've often wondered what it would be like...
to wake up and find you there, 
sleeping beside me. 
To feel comfort, peace and a sense of security.
To know that I no longer have to face the world alone.
To know that you will be standing there beside me.
I've often wondered what it would be like..
being in your arms, feeling your hands, 
looking into your eyes, 
feeling your lips on mine,
feeling you inside me then exploding as one,
laying together, feeling a sense of certainty,
the feeling of knowing that this is where I belong. 
I've often wondered what it would be like...
not to have to wonder. 
This all seems like a dream to me 
and that at any moment 
I will wake up into reality.
I've often wondered what it would be like........


ehhhh*

----------


## AuGuSt_

Your words are my food, your breath is my wine.
You are everything to me.
 Ah se harova per pergjigjen very smart komplimente Tironce  :^xhan2

----------


## AuGuSt_

1:I love you not only for what you are,
but for what I am when I am with you.

2:As we grow older together,
As we continue to change with age,
There is one thing that will never change...
I will always keep falling in love with you.

3:For, you see, each day I love you more,
Today more than yesterday and less than tomorrow.

4:As I stand here today with the world as my witness,
I pledge to you my undying and everlasting love.
I will stand beside you as your partner,
I will stand before you as your protector,
And I will stand behind you as your solace.
Please spend and end your life with me

----------


## AuGuSt_

Never Have I Fallen

Your lips speak soft sweetness
Your touch a cool caress
I am lost in your magic
My heart beats within your chest

I think of you each morning
And dream of you each night
I think of your arms being around me
And cannot express my delight

Never have I fallen
But I am quickly on my way
You hold a heart in your hands
That has never before been given awayYour Name

2: wrote your name in the sky, 
but the wind blew it away.
I wrote your name in the sand, 
but the waves washed it away. 
I wrote your name in my heart, 
and forever it will stay

----------


## AuGuSt_

Love is the greatest feeling,
 Love is like a play,
 Love is what I feel for you,
 Each and every day,
 Love is like a smile,
 Love is like a song,
 Love is a great emotion,
 That keeps us going strong,
 I love you with my heart,
 My body and my soul,
 I love the way I keep loving,
 Like a love I can't control,
 So remember when your eyes meet mine,
 I love you with all my heart,
 And I have poured my entire soul into you,
 Right from the very start.

----------

